# A the dying still goes on



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The latest martyr of the Egyptian revolution is Mahmoud Khaled Qotb who died today of the injuries he suffered during the Egyptian revolution on the 28 January. Mahmoud was one of several people who were run over by an allegedly hijacked speeding US embassy car. Until today, no one has been arrested in relation to this incident and many other incidents in which Egyptians were killed during the revolution.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

For anyone who missed it back in the day, here's a reminder of the incident


----------

